# Shave removal on malignant lesion



## cknudsvig (Aug 8, 2013)

If the provider does a shave removal of a lesion and sends it to path, it comes back malignant, what codes should the removal be sent in under?  I know if it is excised, you would you the excision--malignant lesions, but what about shave procedures?
Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 8, 2013)

the shave codes do not come in different "flavors" therefore it is just the shave removal code with the malignant dx code


----------



## dtricia (May 16, 2014)

So if you do a shave and send it for pathology, there is not 'capture' in any way of that pathology- you would not use the codes 11100-11101? I am learning this, so forgive me. I can see in the preface of the code descriptor that the 'obtaining of tissue for pathology during the course of such procedures is routine and not separately reported'....but I like to hear it from fellow coders. If I have a 11310 and 11301 sent for pathology, that is good.
Tricia D


----------



## dtricia (May 16, 2014)

*Shave sent for path*

So if you do a shave and send it for pathology, there is not 'capture' in any way of that pathology- you would not use the codes 11100-11101? I am learning this, so forgive me. I can see in the preface of the code descriptor that the 'obtaining of tissue for pathology during the course of such procedures is routine and not separately reported'....but I like to hear it from fellow coders. If I have a 11310 and 11301 sent for pathology, that is good.
Tricia D


----------

